# Where should I stay in California (via RCI) not to far from coast but want city also.



## michpich35

Greetings from the UK everyone.

I would like to come to california next year may. I plan to spend 1 week thier then fly to Miami for 1 week.

So this is my question...I know calfornia is a big state, I've only read heard of LA I suppose. I would like to stay somewhere that has abit of everything. I would ideally like to stay nearish to the coast, but also won't mind the city life.

I love malls and shopping, cinema, love the beach, love scenic drives (not 6hr one's like the americans do maybe 1-2hrs tops) l

I am looking at RCI inventory to get a feel of whats out thier but not being familiar to california (or anywhere much outside florida) I'm at a loss of which sort of area would be ideal for myself & family. I would like somewhere nearish to the lax airport. (me, hubby and 2 boys 9,12) Also I wouldn't want to stay anywhere remote - I like it fairly busy. Any tips, advice or pointers?

Thanks very much

Michelle


----------



## SherryS

We love Coronado Beach Resort near San Diego.  It is located about a block from the beach on Coronado Island, but an easy walk to shops, restaurants, etc. on Coronado itself.  Also a short drive into San Diego (or ferry ride) and points north (like La Jolla).  Lots to do here within a short drive.


----------



## Beaglemom3

San Diego, Santa Barbara or San Franciso are ones that leap to mind.

There is some availability for San Diego and La Jolla in RCI this morning.


--


----------



## nightnurse613

You have two boys, 9 & 12 and you didn't mention Disneyland??!!  You might be able to sneak in to a California TS depending on your May arrival date. On the other hand, you may want to go with a rental. Take a look at the TUG TS Map - Newport Coast Villas, Coronado, San Clemente, DelMar - there's plenty of everything you want in Southern California. You might even consider something in Anaheim - the beach and Coast Highway #1 is NOT that far away.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

In May, the water is pretty nippy for swimming in Southern California. Still, the beaches are nice for walking.

There are RCI weeks available at Grand Pacific Resorts at Coronado. Coronado is convenient to San Diego and it is close to the beach. I have heard that the resort is quite nice, too. 

elaine


----------



## DeniseM

I'd go to Anaheim - we like Dolphins Cove, - just blocks from Disneyland and steps from the Disneyland shuttle.  You need to put in an ongoing request for your exchange and I'd include the Wyndham Anaheim Resort, as well.

You can take the Disneyland Resort Express from LAX for a reasonable fare.

http://www.allanaheimtours.com/body.asp?tour=ANA-TRN03&page=TourDetails 

Look into the Southern CA City Pass which will give you 3 days at Disneyland, a day at Universal Studios and a day at San Diego Zoo, for about the cost of 3 days at Disneyland. 

http://www.citypass.com/southern-california 

You can arrange transportation with door-to-door pick up from Grayline, if you don't want to drive to Universal and the Zoo - the traffic is insane!  Between the Disney Shuttle and Grayline, you wouldn't need a car at all - there is extensive shopping and dining within walking distance.

http://www.graylineanaheim.com/

Even though we live in CA, I don't like to drive in SCA, and we have done this exact trip twice - very easy.


----------



## Passepartout

If the OP, a Brit, wants the theme park experience, and ability to get by without a car,  DeniseM's plan is great, but if the family really wants the 'California' experience,  Beaglemom3's beats it hands down. There's some driving, but that's what the OP requested, some beach, and there's no reason they couldn't do a day at Disneyland (the original Magic Kingdom) as well.

Jim


----------



## SmithOp

You have a lot of good advice already, but let me offer another alternative. We recently stayed at Harbortown Point in Ventura. Your boys may be a little old for Disney, my son grew out of it by 8 and wanted amusement rides without the mouse.  Oxnard is close and has some RCI locations too.

In Ventura you have
Beach, Surf lessons at pier, Sport Fishing, biking along beach.
Great Seafood dining, shopping on Main St (30s Art Deco architecture)
Spanish Mission
New multiplex stadium seating cinema
Outlet shopping mall

Within 1-2 hr drive
Santa Barbara is a nice drive and beaches, as well as Malibu (Bay Watch), or Venice (Muscle Beach)
Universal Studios - Hollywood
Magic Mountain - nice drive through orchards, stop and pick berries.

I was born in Northampton, UK. My relatives like to fly in direct to Vegas on Virgin and do a couple days there before driving to LA.


----------



## DAman

Remember May gray at the coast.

You have to determine what you want your CA experience to be for you and your family.  There is the beach, Universal Studios, a Dodger baseball game, see a tv show taped, Getty, Huntington Library, Hollywood, and this is just staying in the LA area.  Several CA missions in this area too.

My recommendation is to scope out a small area.  San Diego/Coronado/La Jolla is easily worth a week by itself(this is where I like to go).  I recently spent a week in La Jolla and will be spending a week in Coronado for Christmas.

The fun is in the planning.


----------



## Rent_Share

Newport Coast Villa ?

Not RCI


----------



## klpca

*June gloom/May gray*

Yes, the weather can be less than ideal during these months, but I think that one should use this information just to keep expectations in check. It probably won't be hot and sunny every day of your vacation. But it will be mild, and every place is beautiful in the spring. It may be cloudy in the mornings, in fact it probably will be cloudy in the mornings (the weather reporters memorize the phrase "night and morning low clouds"), but nothing that will ruin your vacation.

The May/June timeframe will have fewer crowds and it's not as hot as the sunnier months. Any amusement park is a lot more fun if it isn't hot and crowded. 

I agree with the suggestions listed above. I'm partial to San Diego of course. There is a lot to see and do here in a relatively small area. Disneyland is an hour and a half away by car. The downtown area is clean and vibrant. The beaches are beautiful. I think that Coronado is a great suggestion for a base.


----------



## Rent_Share

IMHO flying around the world to California and staying in San Diego suburbs is the equivilent of flying to England and avoiding London.

"Nobody goes there anymore because it is too crowded"


----------



## daventrina

SherryS said:


> We love Coronado Beach Resort near San Diego.


Another vote for CBR. Also worth considering:
Carlsbad Seapoint
Southern California Beach Club
Carlsbad Inn

In the area:
Legoland
Balboa Park
San Diego Zoo
Wild Animal Park
Gaslamp District

Not too far away for Oceanside/Carlsbad
Disneyland
Knott's Berry Farm


----------



## bshmerlie

You have to decide what kind of trip you are looking for.  If a good chunk of your time is going to amusement parks or places in the LA area then Anaheim would be a good choice.  If you're looking for more of a beach and sight seeing kind of trip then San Diego resorts would be a better choice.  But you are a couple of hours away from LA if you stay down there. If you're only going to be here a week I would try to limit travel time and either stick with the LA area or the San Diego area but not both at the same time.  There's a lot to do in either area.


----------



## michpich35

Wow

Thanks guys - lots of information here. I will take on board all your comments and start my research. San Diego sounds so wonderful....beach & city life...sounds cool. I was also looking at anaheim which looks great as well. We will have access to a car - but us brits call a  long drive 3-4hrs where I'm told your guys long drives are 7hrs. 

Didn't realise the weather would be iffy in may, (we are coming end of may) I thought California was always hot and sunny!! but this will not concern me tooooo much as we will be by the beach in Fort Lauderdale/Pompano the following week.:whoopie: 

I've wanted to come to California for some time now but air fares prices are ridicoulous - but I really want to try to make it next year. I was looking at flying into lax but will see if its any cheaper to fly into san diego or somewhere else not to far.

Thanks again for your comments - as someone who only goes to florida this information is a great start for me.


----------



## Rent_Share

michpich35 said:


> .
> 
> Didn't realise the weather would be iffy in may, (we are coming end of may) I thought California was always hot and sunny!! but this will not concern me tooooo much as we will be by the beach in Fort Lauderdale/Pompano the following week.:whoopie:


 

I would take any week in April over May or June


----------



## Mickey Moe

We spent a week in Escondito at the Lawrence Welks resort in July. Lot of activities and pools, nice resort. It was also fairly close to San diego (45 min), Carlsbad (30 min) and Anaheim (75 min).

We spent the last two nights in San Diego at the Gaslamp Plaza. If you like being in the city this was close to everything.

If your boys are into military (which boys are not) don't miss the USS Midway aircraft carier museum. We also took a harbour cruise while the 3rd Pacific fleet were in port. I'm guessing at 50 to 70 navy ships.

Balboa Park was also a highlight of the trip.


----------



## bshmerlie

I just spent the last week of May/ 1st of June at the Carlsbad Inn.  Weather was beautiful.


----------



## Ron98GT

If your looking for a central area to stay in, so that you can see as much as possible of SoCal, I'd say the Long Beach area.

From the Long Beach area, you can head South along the coast (Pacific Coast Hwy & the 405) to Huntington  and Newport Beach, Carlsbad, and even San Diego.

Head West and your in the Anaheim area (Disney).

Head North along the coast (Pacific Coast Hwy) to see Redondo and Manhattan Beach, Marina Del Ray, Venice, and Santa Monica.

Head North (the 405) for the Hollywood and Burbank area (movie studio's, Universal Studios, La Brea Tar Pits, etc).

While in the Long Beach area, you could also see and eat lunch on the Queen Mary, along with seeing the USS Iowa Battle Ship in San Pedro.

Sounds like a busy week.  If you want a slower week, stay in San Diego, but then you'll miss a lot of what SoCal has to offer.


----------



## ricoba

Ron98GT said:


> If your looking for a central area to stay in, so that you can see as much as possible of SoCal, I'd say the Long Beach area.
> 
> From the Long Beach area, you can head South along the coast (Pacific Coast Hwy & the 405) to Huntington  and Newport Beach, Carlsbad, and even San Diego.
> 
> Head West and your in the Anaheim area (Disney).
> 
> Head North along the coast (Pacific Coast Hwy) to see Redondo and Manhattan Beach, Marina Del Ray, Venice, and Santa Monica.
> 
> Head North (the 405) for the Hollywood and Burbank area (movie studio's, Universal Studios, La Brea Tar Pits, etc).
> 
> While in the Long Beach area, you could also see and eat lunch on the Queen Mary, along with seeing the USS Iowa Battle Ship in San Pedro.
> 
> Sounds like a busy week.  If you want a slower week, stay in San Diego, but then you'll miss a lot of what SoCal has to offer.



Ah, the often overlooked city of Long Beach.  You are right about a central location.  Our home is next door to the North Long Beach.  It really is a very simple place to see almost all of SoCal from.


----------



## Icc5

*San Diego all the way*

I would vote for San Diego all the way.  Make sure you start out with the city bus tour it is really good.  In and around San Diego there is much to do and see.  I love going over the bridge to Hotel Del Coronado.  We own at Lawrence Welk and have been to San Diego about 50 times and I still love it.
Not much in Aneheim (city) except Disney at least that we have done.
You might check with San Diego events to see if anything special is going on when you want to go.
Bart


----------



## Fisch

If you only have 1 week in Cali.  Go somewhere between LAX and Anaheim.  I live in SD(and highly recommend it), but the LA area has more of the things a First time visitor should see.

A short scenic drive:
1. Pacific Coast Highway from Santa Monica to Malibu/Ventura
2. Drive up to Big Bear

So many things to see and do.  Movie Studios, Disney, magic mountain, Baseball, Basketball, Hockey games.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## klpca

The limiting factor is the OP's desire to stay in an RCI timeshare. There aren't a lot of choices in the LA area.

Here's a link to the timeshare map which may help the OP. http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Passepartout

*San Diego. Period.*

I was going to leave this alone, but just can't stand not chiming in again. For the OP. A Brit mom, dad, kiddos 9 & 12. These folks have seen Florida and the theme parks, so that's old hat. They want to see California, & stay in TS. I say, if possible, Coronado Beach Club. Hotel Del across the street. Fun- if not gourmet restaurants in walking distance. Bicycles to ride around Coronado. Easy access to downtown San Diego by car or ferry, Balboa Park & the famous San Diego Zoo. (easily good for more than a day). The boys might enjoy tramping around the aircraft carrier Midway and other craft (like a Russian submarine). Within the self-imposed limit of a 2 hour drive, the whole S. Cal coastal communities up to Anaheim/Disney, Mexico, though Tijuana is hardly representative (take an organized tour). The Wild Animal Park if that's their thing is just a few minutes freeway time from San Diego. 

It isn't exactly the most convenient place to LAX, but it do-able if airfares are significantly less to use LAX as a gateway. Southwest gives great service in/out of SAN (Diego) so that might be an option as well.

This would make for a very enjoyable week to see a different part of the U.S. and great family memories.

Jim


----------



## DAman

Passepartout said:


> I was going to leave this alone, but just can't stand not chiming in again. For the OP. A Brit mom, dad, kiddos 9 & 12. These folks have seen Florida and the theme parks, so that's old hat. They want to see California, & stay in TS. I say, if possible, Coronado Beach Club. Hotel Del across the street. Fun- if not gourmet restaurants in walking distance. Bicycles to ride around Coronado. Easy access to downtown San Diego by car or ferry, Balboa Park & the famous San Diego Zoo. (easily good for more than a day). The boys might enjoy tramping around the aircraft carrier Midway and other craft (like a Russian submarine). Within the self-imposed limit of a 2 hour drive, the whole S. Cal coastal communities up to Anaheim/Disney, Mexico, though Tijuana is hardly representative (take an organized tour). The Wild Animal Park if that's their thing is just a few minutes freeway time from San Diego.
> 
> It isn't exactly the most convenient place to LAX, but it do-able if airfares are significantly less to use LAX as a gateway. Southwest gives great service in/out of SAN (Diego) so that might be an option as well.
> 
> This would make for a very enjoyable week to see a different part of the U.S. and great family memories.
> 
> Jim



Although if you are not careful at the US/Mex border you can wait for several hours just to cross back into the US.  My sister in law used to live in TJ and even she says be very careful in MX these days.  I no longer go there and I understand that even the TJ to Ensenada drive is no longer considered safe by many.

OP should look at flights on SWA-they have good service from FLL to SAN and their prices are good too.

I love Coronado and will be staying at the Beach Resort at Christmas!  

My family also enjoys driving to the Cabrillo Monument at the end of Point Loma(Point Loma is the peninsula you see prominently from Coronado).  There are tidepools, hiking, and some videos there-as well as the lighthouse.  Then schedule a stop on the way back for lunch or dinner at Point Loma Seafoods.

If the OP was there in July I would say to schedule a day at the Del Mar Racetrack.  Lots of history there as well as betting on the ponies.

Balboa Park and the museums there....

Plenty of things to do in SD.


----------



## Rent_Share

Fisch said:


> If you only have 1 week in Cali. Go *somewhere between LAX and Anaheim*. I live in SD(and highly recommend it), but the LA area has more of the things a First time visitor should see.
> 
> A short scenic drive:
> 1. Pacific Coast Highway from Santa Monica to Malibu/Ventura
> 2. Drive up to Big Bear
> 
> So many things to see and do. Movie Studios, Disney, magic mountain, Baseball, Basketball, Hockey games.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


 
Which IMHO would be a *second recommendation* for Long Beach


----------



## taffy19

I vote for Long Beach too but is there a timeshare in Long Beach? This is news to me.

If Disneyland is important to you, I recommend Denises' choice as it is very convenient but not close to the beach.

Climate wise, you can't go wrong in San Diego. It has the best climate in California. You never know about the May Gray or June Gloom from year to year but it is very possible. The sun will come out eventually but it may be late in the afternoon. It depends if it is windy as that will help a lot to lift the fog earlier.

May seems to be a good month to get a timeshare on the coast so you will have more choices.


----------

